# Harris Poll on HSR - Over 60% pro Govt. Support



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 25, 2011)

I just found this and have only glanced over it...

http://www.harrisinteractive.com/NewsRoom/HarrisPolls/tabid/447/mid/1508/articleId/700/ctl/ReadCustom%20Default/Default.aspx


----------

